# H} demons, skaven, Lizardmen and tomb kings W} Warriors of Chaos or Orcs and goblins



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*H} tomb kings, space marines and LOTR W} Warriors of Chaos or Orcs and goblins*

The thread has changed due to trade off's:

Here is a list of what I have:

Tomb Kings:
High Queen Khalida (metal)
1 set of limited edition magic cards

Space Marines:
Marneus Calgar in power armour

LOTR:

24 Morannon Orcs
Mordor sourcebook

I would like Warriors of chaos or orcs and goblins please 

Trading only please as i don't have paypal
* UK ONLY ASWELL PLEASE*

Thanks in advance,

Gothic


----------



## grail79 (Apr 2, 2010)

What warriors of chaos are you after i have some floating around somewhere


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

24 warriors,wulfrik, chaos sorcerer, champion of khorne, 20 marauders, chaos knights and 10 chosen and the new nurgle lord. Sorry if this very precise but i have already sorted an army list out any of those would be very helpful


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

What orc and gobbo stuff are you after as I'm interested in the Skaven stuff.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

anything especially the spider riders, the gobbo boss on spider, arachnaroks, black orcs and the army book... Oh a mangler squig aswell.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got 20 or so spider riders for trade and would like some of the clanrats how many do you think is fair?
I've got wolf riders and night gobbo's as well if you need any.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Well if your what else have you got? And if you want I can do all 100 for what you've got?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a box full of left overs in my shed I'll sort through it tommorrow morning and let you know.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier so have you sorted the box out yet?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get back to you, did you sort the box out?


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

I have all the orcs and gobbos in my trade thread if your intrested?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry it took so long I've been out all day, I've found 20 spider riders, 20 wolf riders around 50 night gobs and a metal night gobbo shamen if your interested I'd like the clanrats, 2 rat ogres and a handler.


----------

